# What is your Eye Colour?



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 22, 2010)

What is your eye colour? Yes, colour is spelled correctly.
Mine is green.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm green too (my eyes not my body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Jul 22, 2010)

Brown. ...Well, really dark brown.


----------



## MadClaw (Jul 22, 2010)

I love blue eyes!! mine are blue :3


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine are half blue and half brown. So I guess that's hazel. I love my eyes!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Green eyes I have.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 22, 2010)

Half-Green and Half-Brown is Hazel, actually.  I have Hazel eyes btw.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 22, 2010)

brown 
majority of people have them


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2010)

The color of my eyes are brown.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine are brown


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm asian, so I have brown eyes.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 22, 2010)

My eye color is hazel.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 22, 2010)

i voted brown, but my eyes are almost black.  they're only brown when the light catches them right.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 22, 2010)

Other.
They're brown, greenish-gray, and gold (in distinct rings)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 22, 2010)

I have dark brown eyes, but in light, they look like brown eyes from a porcelain doll.


----------



## murkurie (Jul 22, 2010)

There Green, though sometimes there is brown around the pupil, but the green over powers that if aren't looking closely.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 22, 2010)

My eyes are really dark brown, almost black.


----------



## Ariellarae (Jul 22, 2010)

Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I think brown eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Midna (Jul 22, 2010)

Green.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 22, 2010)

brownish black eyes


----------



## Theraima (Jul 22, 2010)

Green-Gray, people say its one or other. So I dont really know


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 22, 2010)

Brown eyes, really clear brown eyes.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 22, 2010)

Good old aryan blue


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 22, 2010)

Blue with a hazel ring around my pupils.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hazel, but according to Mia they have an 'unearthly glow'. Make of that what you will.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 22, 2010)

My eyes are weird xD
It's mixed, grey, green and blue...
Sometimes they look grey, sometimes blue, sometimes green...
But most of the time, they are... ^ all of those o.O
Grey, blue and green xD
^^



Spoiler



Sometimes, my eyes are even red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*takes another photograph*



Edit I will not vote.


----------



## Bake (Jul 22, 2010)

Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stupid usual colored eyes


----------



## pcmanrules (Jul 22, 2010)

mine are a quite nice light blue. Makes me feel great that i'm not the norm.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 22, 2010)

Poo-brown.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 22, 2010)

Usually a very black-coloured brown.

My mum says they sometimes change colour.

I did know someone at school who was heterochromic; I think they had one green and one blue.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 22, 2010)

Dark brown eyes... But in the light it's like light chocolate


----------



## FIX94 (Jul 23, 2010)

green-brown eyes. more green...  ....simply a nice colour mix


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 23, 2010)

Crimson red eyed


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 23, 2010)

green if i was with bright yellow hair that sticks up might pass as a super saiyan


----------



## Daizu (Jul 23, 2010)

My eyes are really, really dark brown. They look black from a distance.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 28, 2010)

SuperMarioMaster91 said:
			
		

> Brown. ...Well, really dark brown.


Same here. Also goes for my hair colour. Lots of people keep saying that my eye and hair colour are in fact black, but they're obviously not. Those people must be blind or something.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Crimson red eyed



WHOOA!!

I wanna see! I never seen anybody with red eyes before


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 28, 2010)

My eyes are a light blue~! But I wish they were an even lighter blue


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 28, 2010)

Dark brown or black. :/


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 28, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Other.
> They're brown, greenish-gray, and gold (in distinct rings)



same setup kind of

green main, with like tints on black and gold; thought i was just weird, kind of feel better now


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jul 28, 2010)

Red and Black. Some people call me Red Eyes Black Dragon =).


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Red and Black. Some people call me Red Eyes Black Dragon =).









Your heterochromic? Or whatever it's called?
You have one eye red and one eye black?

If so, WHOA! LEMME SEE


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 28, 2010)

My eyes are nearly black.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 28, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My eyes have looks almost like the right eye in the image, only my eyes are a little more red. don't have a camera


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jul 29, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> DarkShadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no no lol. The outside ring is red and the inside is black.


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 29, 2010)

Green eyes. It's a heritage from my father's family.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 29, 2010)

Brown eyes!


----------



## Elritha (Aug 2, 2010)

My eye colour is green.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 2, 2010)

Brown eyes..  I guess they're pretty good.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 2, 2010)

Brown eyes.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 2, 2010)

brown eyes lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> My eyes have looks almost like the right eye in the image, only my eyes are a little more red. don't have a camera


Well then, that means you must have albinism, no? Any pics of yourself, perhaps? I'd love to see what you look like, just out of interest


----------



## yobemal (Aug 2, 2010)

Mix of blue and green with a brown "dot" in the right eye


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

i gots brown eyes.............................you have a problem with that you say? BACK TO THE COTTON FIELDS FOR YOU!


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 2, 2010)

Blue I think, but a darker shade. Under natural light they look really blue, not so blue under artificial light though.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 2, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that photoshop or is that for real? no one has red eyes in real life?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

As I said, albine people do (just like albine animals). It is very rare, but possible.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

blue eyes reporting in


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 2, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> As I said, albine people do (just like albine animals). It is very rare, but possible.



it looks very strange, never seen red eyes before.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 3, 2010)

they're not scientifically red, the iris(or whatever that is on the middle of the eye) is transparent so the blood vessels and the blood is seen to the eye.


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 3, 2010)

Greeeeeeeeeeen!!


----------



## taktularCBo (Aug 3, 2010)

mine is blue-green kinda mix


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 4, 2010)

Blue here.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Honestly, I have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone tells me they are different colors all the time and to me they just grey, then again I am pretty much color blind anyways.


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a mix of gray and green.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 4, 2010)

brown but mine change alot from brown to black to gray


----------



## metamaster (Aug 4, 2010)

Brown, is it even possible to have amber eyes?


----------



## Escape (Aug 4, 2010)

What if I have one brown eye, and one blue eye?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> What if I have one brown eye, and one blue eye?


Then you're heterochromic.


----------



## ToiletDS (Aug 4, 2010)

Blue :3


----------

